# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  That must have been a fun ride.

## NightSG

http://www.heraldnet.com/article/201...t-off-Neah-Bay

Huge halibut in a kayak.

----------


## hunter63

That is a huge fish.......and the guy is nuts....."I think you gonna need a bigger boat"
Congrats to him...

There was a short kayak fishing program, wasn't on long......guys were ocean fishing in Hawaii.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Made me drip a bit of slobber  :Smile:   I have a 16' boat but a kayak too. Heck yeah I'd give it a shot!!

----------


## Rick

I've always lived by the adage teach a man to catch a 124 lb Halibut and he'll eat for six months. Well, something like that. Anyway. Yeah, I'll bet he thought there was a motor on the back of that thing. 

Guys in ocean side bar. 

"What the heck was that?"
"Vergara caught another Halibut."
"Oh. I thought it was a jet boat."

----------


## hunter63

Why did he do it?
Wait for it, .....wait for it......





"For the Halibut".....Get it?....Halibut? Hahahaha

----------


## DSJohnson

<SMH> Really Hunter....man....

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, I know pretty lame......But it's late.....

----------


## DSJohnson

Later where you are even.  But I did see what you did there!

----------


## crashdive123

H63 does shows nightly at midnight and two shows on Wednesday.

----------


## hunter63

That 'cuse I snooze thru the drivel on TV then wake up at nite-nite time.....LOL
Even the dog are waiting on me in the doorway of the bedroom sometimes......like..." Hey you, human, lets go.....we're tired........"

----------

